# Wood identification



## pschwizz (Mar 26, 2020)

Good morning,

   In the shop i go to, people cut wood on the re-saw blade and leave remnants. Found a log and made some pen blanks. However, i have no idea what type of wood it is but it looks pretty. I live in Hawaii. It may be a native species but i cant identify it. Any ideas?


----------



## tomtedesco (Mar 26, 2020)

Koa?


----------



## pschwizz (Mar 26, 2020)

tomtedesco said:


> Koa?



The grain seems similar but the color is different. Maybe its rotten? Still dense and heavy. Anyone ever used Kou wood?


----------



## wolf creek knives (Mar 26, 2020)

pschwizz said:


> The grain seems similar but the color is different. Maybe its rotten? Still dense and heavy. Anyone ever used Kou wood?



I use a lot of Koa and have lots of it but I've never seen it look this dark.  During the milling process some people use products other than water to cool and lubricate the blade.  It might be that you've got a lot of mineral deposits or its stained from the lubricant.  I'd cut off a small piece and clean up all four sides, that might help.


----------



## pschwizz (Mar 26, 2020)

wolf creek knives said:


> I use a lot of Koa and have lots of it but I've never seen it look this dark.  During the milling process some people use products other than water to cool and lubricate the blade.  It might be that you've got a lot of mineral deposits or its stained from the lubricant.  I'd cut off a small piece and clean up all four sides, that might help.



I'll continue to investigate. I cut these pieces yesterday.  i'll give them some time and continue my research. I compared the smell of the two and they smell similar. I'll turn one soon and re-post as well.


----------



## Dehn0045 (Mar 26, 2020)

Possibly milo


----------



## pschwizz (Mar 26, 2020)

Dehn0045 said:


> Possibly milo



I think you're right!!! Score!!!! Made 7 blanks from a small free log.


----------

